# Anyone use digital meters to test pH, Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates?



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Just curious to see if anyone has experience/luck with digital meters... How accurate are they compared to the API Master testing kit?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Do they actually make something like that? If so I would assume it would cost like $200


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Just curious to see if anyone has experience/luck with digital meters... How accurate are they compared to the API Master testing kit?


In my AP environmental science class, we kept "mini ecosystems" that included fish. We used the digital meters that plugged into a Spark (I think that was the brand name of the handheld classroom device) to test the multiple water qualities. I remember them being pretty accurate, if used properly. I haven't used the API Master testing kit, though, so I can't really compare there.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You mean something like this? Nitrate Monitor: Electronic nitrate monitor: Pinpoint Nitrate Monitor 

They will be more accurate than the drip test kits, but at what price? Is the extra $200 worth it? The API kits work for basic fishkeeping (and even more advanced freshwater stuff). Those digital meters provide a level of scientific accuracy which you will never need at this level of freshwater fishkeeping.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah I saw that Nitrate meter last night and was surprised by the price. When I did Amazon searches, I saw the pH tester for less than 20bucks.. I didn't go searching further until after I posted. There was another company that sells a meter than tests pH, Nitrites, Nitrates and temp but yes, the price was astronomical for what I wanted to use it for... oh well, back to the API tests! =)


----------

